# New here just have some questions



## Vikesman84 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey ive been readin these froums and im new member hereI just turned 16 by the way and just like to say whatup and had some questions.Im tryin to get in shape and I just need some tips on some good ways to get in shape.Im overweight right now im 5'11 248 and not pleased with my self.Im sick of being overweight and I wanna at least go down to 210.I know its not easy but I think I can do it can someone please help me out thanks alot everyone. Also ive heard of andro and I looked into it and does anyone reccomend this or is it not a good muscle builder and weight loss?


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

Vikesman84 said:
			
		

> Hey ive been readin these froums and im new member hereI just turned 16 by the way and just like to say whatup and had some questions.Im tryin to get in shape and I just need some tips on some good ways to get in shape.Im overweight right now im 5'11 248 and not pleased with my self.Im sick of being overweight and I wanna at least go down to 210.I know its not easy but I think I can do it can someone please help me out thanks alot everyone. Also ive heard of andro and I looked into it and does anyone reccomend this or is it not a good muscle builder and weight loss?


Welcome, and you are on the right track by joining this, almost three years ago i had the same idea, i turned to anorexia. I am just getting over the disorders that came with it, although i can still not eat properly. if i had known i could have turned it to muscle, i would be a monster by now 

to begin, let me tell you ive been doing this 2 months, so i am in no way an expert, but i have been researching for about a week straight on bodybuilding.

1) You need to work all muscles
2) you NEED protein
3) Eat less fat, more carbs

It seems you are looking to just get rid of fat by the post, but i assume by your andro question you are looking to turn the fat into muscle! if you have a gym you can go to 5/7 days a week i need to know that, i also need to know how you will change your diet, and also if/what vitamins you are taking right now, then i can recommend you what you want. (btw: do you do anything as of now? IE: pushups, curlups, sports?)


----------



## Vikesman84 (Jan 9, 2005)

To Gun-Ryo,Yea on the gym im joining golds gym its right down the street somtime soon I know.Taking no vitamans.On the diet im not sure what I need to cut down on I dont eat alot its just when I do I go all out and i eat like id say like 2 meals a day and snacks like chips,hotpockets,icecream,cookies you know the deal.Well im not in any sports right now BUT im playing football in august and want to be in good shape.I do like 30 pushups,and situps for like a week ocassionally but I cant stick to it I need to focus more.I want to loose weight but also gain some muscle.Any good fat loss supplements worth taking and does anyone have any info on andro cause I heard it works pretty well but I just wanted to see if anyone here has taken it and it worked for them.Thanks for the response Gun-Ryo


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

Here bro, what im about to tell you might make you sad if thats the case

1) You need a multi vitamin and anti-oxidants (Vit a, b , c yadda yadda) it helps the body maintain a peak function
2) You need to stop eating all that bad food, fat is your enemy on this sort of diet you are looking towards
3)) you need more meals a day, 6 meals is ideal, but not all of us have time for that. 2 is definetly not good enough.
4) Protein shakes are necessary for after-workout muscle building. 
5) Diet foods that are good: rice, wheat, potatoes, veggies, not many fruits - 1-2 a day(the vit will give you what you should have taken)

i will look up andro for you if you are seriously wanting to get buff and lose fat then i will help you all the way, but be prepared, you will need lots of determination and consistensy.


----------



## Vikesman84 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks a bunch Gun-Ryo for replying and for the advice.Now is it smarter to loose some weight on a diet then start training and muscle build or should I just start taking some vitamens,protein shakes, healthier food,and start going to the gym and training right away.Would it be not smart to start taking andro right away if I decide? also does anyone know of any weightloss pills or creams anything that will help me,and should I come up with a training plan like do the same thing everyday like same amount of pushups,situps,weight lifting and all that or should I do somthing different everyday? Also how long after I go to the gym and all that will I start seeing changes around? Thanks a bunch for the effort to respond and helping me out to startoff Gun-Ryo


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

alright now we are getting somewhere, personally, i am a skinny guy, so i dont take the weight loss pills, but knowing you are big guy, i would, google up "fat burners" and check out the extensive list. Heres what i am on

Amino Acids : For Mass and Protein Synthesis
Creatine : Bulk and Energy
Multi Vitamin and Anti-Oxidants (Inc Fish Oil) : Daily Peak Function
CLA : I think definition, though i havent noticed anything, but it was free 
Whey Protein : Muscles 

Bro, you can only say what you want to do
i wouldnt lose the weight THEN start lifting weight, if you are gonna lift weight, start as a big guy, youll be big still but full of muscle, unless that is not what you want, but sometimes our genetics dont let us pick. id say andro, which i am not sure exactly what it is, is fine to take right when you start working out, make sure you are optimising that by not eating fats and stuff too, you will be burning 65% more calories per workout. A plan is nice  if you are planning to get serious, and changes will come, for me it was about 2 weeks in i noticed my biceps were huge and my pecks were firm.

i can post my routine and you can look into that if you want...


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

okay, andro is not for weight loss, if anything andro is used to gain mass.
It is used for energy and strength boosts.

Side effects can include : Shrinking testicles, premature balding, achne, moodiness, liver/kidney problems, breast development in men, increase aggression, lower sperm count, increase prostate size, lowers HDL cholestrol (the kind you want), and deepened voice and/or more facial hair.

Prolonged intake can cause hormone disruption, resulting in shrinking testicles.

Morally: I wouldnt

im not your mommy though, if you can risk the side effects then i dont see why not


----------



## Vikesman84 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yea sure man id like to see your routine.Yea I was reading up on andro and it recomends Creatine to take with it.So I should start working out right away but if I do that will I be just bigger then now and just have bigger arms and more weight and still have my big stomach or will it change over a period of time to all muscle? also im not being to pushee and I kno it takes time but if I work hard at the gym and start eating right and all that about how long do is it take to get in shape.How many hours a day about should I spend at the gym?...Also hows your workout coming along I saw earlier in the post you suffered from anorexia sorry to here that dude but glad that your on the right track now.If you don mind askin how much did you used to weigh? and how much you weigh now?


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

i started at 128, i now weigh 158, and im pure lean, this isnt fat gained 

well, taking creatine, you will gain your muscle in water. meaning if you stop, procreatinine deficiancies from your normal , whihc would be you taking creatine, would be less, so unless you could keep up a regular routine, your muscles will turn to fat.

hours a day? pssh

i spend 45 minutes a day workouts, whether i should spend more or not, i dont think so, but i work out one area a day. in 45 minutes i am BEAT in that area, ill tell you that.

*Monday* 
chest 
incline bench 
flat bench 
flies 
decline bench 

*Tuesday* 
triceps 
close grip bench press 
over head extensions 
skull crushers 
pushdowns 

biceps 
standing barbell curl 
preacher curl 
alternating dumbell curl 
reverse curl (forearms) 

*
Wednesday* 
legs 
sitting calf raises 
standing calf raises 
squats 
legpress 
leg extensions 
leg curls 

*Thursday* 
back 
deadlifts 
t bar rows 
close grip cable rows 
wide grip pull downs 
close grip pull downs 

*Friday* 
shoulders 
sitting dumbell press 
side raises 
bent over rear raises 
upright rows 

traps 
barbell shrugs 
dumbell shrugs 

*Weekend* 
off 



thats my routine, i just started it though today 

this was recommended by a trainer, so i will see how it goes, what i noticed, and you might, is that there is no abs, i think they coem with the back training, but i am asdking him, i will see how that goes 

only keep a schedule if you are serious though


----------



## Vikesman84 (Jan 9, 2005)

Im serious about this man.I wanna loose weight and get in shape and muscle gain.Im almost like twice your weight.Its okay though I am determined to do this and also really need it for my health for later in life so I dont have a heart attack.You know any good protein shakes?,also for my stomach I wanna loose it whats hte best exercise to do for the stomach?Also I want my chest to be solid and not flabby lol like it is now you know some good exercises for the chest? thanks man and your routine is pretty cool sounds good keep me updated on how thats going too.. thanks


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you read my post on Andro? you might have missed it.

Shakes, take whatever, protein is protein, the only real decision you will make is 

Whey/Soy Concentrate/Isolate

I use whey, it has lactose in it though, and most bodybuilders use whey, not sure if its more hardcore or whatever, but its everyone choice.

Isolate is better, but more expesive, i use concentrate, was 10 bucks cheaper and it really doesnt matter to me, protein is protein.

Shakes,,, well since i went anorexic, i had aspartame poisoning, so i use a Non-flavored protein powder, it stinks to high hell though, just pop it in a lemon lime flavored gatorade and its all good.

For anything, look at the routine, the chest best is bench press, but be sure to work all muscles, working all muscles is critical to upping your rank in the world of working out.

stomach, crunches are good, add a weight if you want to be hardcore, i used to do 200 curl ups a night, and i ended up with an 8 pack, but that was about 2 years ago, the thing is now a pathetic line, haha, but that doesnt mean i wont try to get it back once i find out what i need to do. but weighing 240 with no muscle, you will have to work probablyh a little harder than i did for a firm chest. hell man, steal my routine, it will work great.


----------



## Vikesman84 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yea thanks..About how many situps should I be doing a day for a good pace yo start at


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

i would, and i think i will, get into the 200 routine again, those results were awesome, and the burn afterwards feels so good, good thing about situps is you can watch tv while doing them

i will be getting off soon, if you need to know something just PM me, im here for ya.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2005)

Greetings and Salutations!

Welcome to IM


----------



## Vikesman84 (Jan 9, 2005)

yo for like a diet is this strait:Breakfast:2 eggs and orange juice,like 2 hours after have a protein shake,then have lunch like steak,chicken somthin lik tha,have like celery or carrot or grapes or apple somthin lik da,n then eat dinner prob like steak chicken or salad or somthin is that enough?,also anyone take andro here like to hear a reply whose used this supllement to see if it really works,also anyone know any good dietary supplements?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome, I wouldn't suggest 5 days a week to work out though. Post your questions about a routine in the training section. You will get alot of ideas there!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2005)

Vikesman84 welcome to IM!   

This forum is for new introductions only, please keep all questions in the appropriate forums, i.e. diet/nutrition, training and supplement. Thanks


----------

